# 1911 collection pics...



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

oops..

Did see the photo gallery above.

I moved it there.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Very nice, is that a Unertl to the left of the two USGIs? If so I'd love to see some close ups and get your opinion on the piece compared to your Wilsons, Browns, and NHCs, is


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

VAMarine said:


> Very nice, is that a Unertl to the left of the two USGIs? If so I'd love to see some close ups and get your opinion on the piece compared to your Wilsons, Browns, and NHCs, is


Thank you sir.

That is a Unertl DLX next to the USGIs.

Its one of my favorite 1911s for sure and a heck of a shooter. Its every bit as good as the semi custom 1911s you listed.

What a shame they don't produce them anymore. They were out of Las Vegas.

Here's a couple close up pics...


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

God, I hate you :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks for the close ups. I feel like a tool though, I didn't read the list, I just jumped ahead to the pictures.

There a whole section for 1911 pics

1911 Photo Gallery, my collection is posted in this thread: *THE Definitive 1911 Picture Thread*


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

VAMarine said:


> Thanks for the close ups. I feel like a tool though, I didn't read the list, I just jumped ahead to the pictures.
> 
> There a whole section for 1911 pics
> 
> 1911 Photo Gallery, my collection is posted in this thread: *THE Definitive 1911 Picture Thread*


Cool, I'll take a look at the thread. I didn't see it or I would have posted it there. I'll do it now.

As for the Unertl, you must have a good eye to spot it. Most people never even heard of them.


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

beretta-neo said:


> God, I hate you :mrgreen::mrgreen:




:mrgreen:


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

bac1023 said:


> Cool, I'll take a look at the thread. I didn't see it or I would have posted it there. I'll do it now.
> 
> As for the Unertl, you must have a good eye to spot it. Most people never even heard of them.


I came across them a while ago while researching the MEU-SOC pistol, apparently Unertl had a "replica" model that was top notch.


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

VAMarine said:


> I came across them a while ago while researching the MEU-SOC pistol, apparently Unertl had a "replica" model that was top notch.


Yes they did.

They had three models in total. The MEU-SOC, DLX, and UCCP.

The DLX is the MEU-SOC without the rail. The UCCP was a commander with a standard bushing setup. The other two have bull barrels.


----------

